# macintosh G3 Desktop beige avec 2 disques durs IDE



## Alexandrie (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un problème avec mon G3 beige : 
- 2 disques durs IDE sur la même nappe: un avec Jaguar, l'autre avec 9.2
Quand je démarre avec le DD Jaguar  (jumper Master sur DD Jaguar et jumper Slave sur DD 9.2 ) j'ai bien le DD 9.2 sur le bureau mais à  choisir le disque de démarrage 9.2 et redémarrer j'ai bien l'affichage Mac sourire durant 5 secondes mais aussitôt il redémarre sur le DD Jaguar !¿!¿!¿
Quand je démarre avec le DD 9.2 ( jumper Master sur DD 9.2 et jumper Slave sur DD Jaguar) je n'ai pas le DD jaguar sur le bureau !?!?!?!?
Séparément les deux DD démarrent sans problème.
Je me demande, et à vous aussi, on ne peut pas mettre 2 DD IDE sur la même nappe ???


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2021)

Je n'ai pas ce modèle, mais un d'après : le G3 B/B et c'est une cata la gestion des disques dur là-dedans…
Même sur des nappes séparées…


----------



## Alexandrie (8 Juin 2021)

Alors je vais mettre les deux systèmes sur le même disque dur et voir ce que ça donne. Merci.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Juin 2021)

Le B&W est le premier PowerMac qui gère nativement 2 disques par bus IDE (Maitre/Esclave) sans problème.

La dernière évolution du G3 Desktop Beige (il y a 3 versions de carte mère et de ROM) le gère aussi correctement, mais sur les premiers, ça marche pas.
Le mien a la première version de ROM et ça ne marche pas.

Par contre en installant Jaguar, qui contient un patch pour la ROM, ça marche.
Sous Jaguar tu peux voir les deux disques (master et slave), mais ça marche pas sous OS9.

Donc tu dois pas avoir une version de ROM qui ne marche pas, c'est pour ça que quand tu démarres sur ton disque avec OS9 en Master, tu ne vois pas le disque Slave avec Jaguar.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Juin 2021)

Pour savoir quelle révision de ROM tu as sur ton G3 beige, regardes ici : 
	

		
			
		

		
	






et compares avec le tableau :


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Juin 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Je n'ai pas ce modèle, mais un d'après : le G3 B/B et c'est une cata la gestion des disques dur là-dedans…
> Même sur des nappes séparées…


Oui c'est vrai, sur la première version du B&W il y avait un problème de contrôleur IDE (puce 646U2) corrigé sur les versions suivantes (puce 646U2-402).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2021)

Autre question (ça peut paraître sans rapport, mais pas certain) : dans mon souvenir, sur les G3 beiges, pour bien fonctionner, OS X devait être impérativement installé dans les 8 premiers Go du disque, ce qui obligeait à partitionner les disques d'une taille supérieure. Je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir un rapport ou non.


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2021)

Mais d'après tes explications *gpbonneau *il ne pourrait pas garder le disque Jaguar en Master, le 9.2 en slave, démarrer sur le 9.2 et voir le disque Master ?


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Juin 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Mais d'après tes explications *gpbonneau *il ne pourrait pas garder le disque Jaguar en Master, le 9.2 en slave, démarrer sur le 9.2 et voir le disque Master ?


Le patch pour corriger la ROM se charge avec Jaguar. Si tu démarres sur le HD en 9.2 (pas sûr que ça marche s'il est Slave) tu ne charges pas le patch...

Sans la bonne révision, il n'y a pas vraiment de solution... tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le disque en Slave, et si le HD OS9 est en Master, sans le patch de Jaguar tu ne verras pas le disque en Slave... donc c'est le HD Jaguar en Master obligatoirement si tu veux voir les 2 disques, sans pouvoir démarrer sur le Slave.

La seule solution c'est de faire 2 partitions sur le disque en Master.


----------



## Alexandrie (9 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir, suivant les indications de gpbonneau, j'ai vérifié que j'ai la première version de ROM, donc c'est normal que ça ne marche pas. 
Pour répondre à Pascal77, tu as raison, tu ne peux pas installer le Système sur un disque supérieur a 8go.
J'ai de la chance car lorsque j'ai fait les partitions pour installer le Système, j'en ai fait deux de 8Go.
Je n'ai donc pas à refaire les partitions pour installer le deuxième Système sur le même Disque dur.
Et si je mettais le deuxième disque dur en SCSI ? J'aurais le même problème ? Sachant que j'ai un ZIP 100 sur ce connecteur ?


----------



## Alexandrie (9 Juin 2021)

Pour information : Dans le Profile System sous Jaguar : pas d'affichage de "Information de production" donc pas de détail sur la version de la ROM.
Sous 9.2 : oui, comme sur la photo de GPbonneau.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Juin 2021)

Alexandrie a dit:


> Bonsoir, suivant les indications de gpbonneau, j'ai vérifié que j'ai la première version de ROM, donc c'est normal que ça ne marche pas.
> Pour répondre à Pascal77, tu as raison, tu ne peux pas installer le Système sur un disque supérieur a 8go.
> J'ai de la chance car lorsque j'ai fait les partitions pour installer le Système, j'en ai fait deux de 8Go.
> Je n'ai donc pas à refaire les partitions pour installer le deuxième Système sur le même Disque dur.
> Et si je mettais le deuxième disque dur en SCSI ? J'aurais le même problème ? Sachant que j'ai un ZIP 100 sur ce connecteur ?


Si tu as un disque SCSI (c'est pas les mêmes qu'en IDE ;-), tu peux le brancher sur le bus SCSI interne, tu pourras démarrer dessus sans problème. Tu choisis un numéro SCSI différent du Zip (de mémoire le Zip est en 5) et c'est bon.

C'est du SCSI-1 c'est pas très rapide (5MB/s), moins que les ports ATA-2 (16MB/s), ce n'était prévu que pour le Zip, mais ça marche (il y avait en option une carte PCI UW-SCSI-3 (40MB/s) à l'époque pour ceux qui voulait de la performance).

Tu pourras y mettre OS9 et démarrer dessus. Tu verras l'IDE en master avec Jaguar.

Tu laisses l'autre en slave (tu pourras l'utiliser uniquement avec Jaguar, mais c'est mieux que rien ;-)

Restes plus qu'à trouver une nappe qui va bien... mets le Zip en dernier et assures toi que le disque SCSI n'a pas de terminaison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> La seule solution c'est de faire 2 partitions sur le disque en Master.



Non, ça n'est ni la seule ni la meilleure, la meilleure, c'est de faire cohabiter OS X et OS 9 sur la même partition, de plus, ainsi, avec un 9.2.2, il peut aussi bien servir de "système natif" que "d'environnement Classic" !


----------



## Alexandrie (10 Juin 2021)

Salut Pascal77,
"c'est de faire cohabiter OS X et OS 9 sur la même partition"
Ça je ne sais pas comment faire !?!?!?!
Tu m'aides ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2021)

Pas compliqué, tu les installes l'un après l'autre, peu importe l'ordre (ils n'utilisent aucun dossier commun, OS 9 est regroupé dans un unique dossier nommé "Dossier Système", et OS X utilise plusieurs dossiers mais aucun de ce nom), sur une partition unique. Le mieux est de formater depuis OS 9, si tu formates depuis OS X, n'oublie pas de cocher la case de compatibilité OS 9.

Pour utiliser ton dossier OS 9 comme environnement "Classic", il faut le déclarer comme tel dans les préférences système d'OS X (rubrique "Classic"). Ça ne t'empêchera pas de démarrer dessus en mode "natif", tu pourra l'utiliser indifféremment dans les deux modes.


----------



## Alexandrie (16 Juin 2021)

Salut Pascal 77, J'ai fait comme tu as dit, sur un disque dur clean, sur la même partition et en commençant par OS9: Jamais vu cet affichage !?!?!? (Photo)
En tout cas ce disque dur ne démarre pas, ni en OS9 ni sous Jaguar.
Finalement j'ai laissé OS9 sur le DD IDE et j'ai mis un DD SCSI sous Jaguar comme expliqué  par  GPGabonneau. Là ça marche ....
Je pensais que c'était un de mes caprices d'avoir 2 DD internes dans le même G3 pour gérer 2 Systèmes mais grâce à vos conseils j'ai le G3 que je voulais : Iomega Zip, Lecteur, graveur de CDs , Carte USB et connexion ethernet pour graver tous types de programmes et Systèmes dans tous les formats ( via A2Server) dans une seule machine et pour toutes les machines, j'ai unSE/30 sous Système 6 et lecteur externe 800k pour faire les disquettes en 400k et Prodos pour le Apple II . Heureux.... 
Merci à tous, merci GPGabonneau ;-)


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2021)

Alexandrie a dit:


> Salut Pascal 77, J'ai fait comme tu as dit, sur un disque dur clean, sur la même partition et en commençant par OS9: Jamais vu cet affichage !?!?!? (Photo)
> …


Très surprenant, c'est le basique qui fonctionne parfaitement sur mes iMac g3 par ex.
Idem sur le g3 B/B

Mais bon, le G3 beige est réputé lui aussi pour ses facéties


----------



## Alexandrie (16 Juin 2021)

J'ai été surpris aussi, jusqu'à penser que mes copies de Systèmes avaient un problème, mais séparément elles fonctionnent très bien, c'est quand j'ai essayé de les mettre sur 2 DD IDE ou ensemble sur le même DD que j'ai eu des problèmes. Enfin, après tous les essais que j'ai fait je suis content du résultat avec un DD IDE et un SCSI.


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2021)

bah, l'important là c'est le résultat !


----------



## Alexandrie (16 Juin 2021)

Oui, mais c'est cool d'avoir votre aide, quitte à ramer autant que ce soit vers la plage ;-)


----------

